# Unordinary



## Lottatore italiano (Oct 23, 2015)

Interesting videos

 Some unordinary mma knockouts





 and some unordinary mma submissions





 Which ones do you like most?


----------



## Tony Dismukes (Oct 24, 2015)

Highlight videos are always fun. Not necessarily indicative of best practices or common outcomes, but fun.

Anderson Silva and Anthony Pettis are always amazing to watch.

Capoeira is exciting when it works.

#3 wasn't a kick, it was a butt smash. First time I've seen someone knocked out with buttocks to the face.

Some slick submissions in there. A lot of those are low-percentage in the sense that that you won't encounter the opportunity for them very often. It's a testament to the skill of the fighters involved that they were able to recognize the opening and execute an unorthodox technique in the split second available.

Weird how the Russian announcer switches to English for the names of techniques like "front kick" and "flying armbar." He couldn't say that in Russian?

Speaking of English, BTW, the word you wanted for the title of the post is probably *extra*ordinary rather than *un*ordinary. "Unordinary" is technically an English word, but I don't think I've ever heard it used by a native speaker.


----------



## Lottatore italiano (Oct 24, 2015)

Tony Dismukes said:


> Speaking of English, BTW, the word you wanted for the title of the post is probably *extra*ordinary rather than *un*ordinary. "Unordinary" is technically an English word, but I don't think I've ever heard it used by a native speaker.



 Thank you very much, man!

And thanks for your comments, too.


----------



## Tony Dismukes (Oct 24, 2015)

Tony Dismukes said:


> Speaking of English, BTW, the word you wanted for the title of the post is probably *extra*ordinary rather than *un*ordinary. "Unordinary" is technically an English word, but I don't think I've ever heard it used by a native speaker.


 Another possibility would be "unusual," depending on the point you were trying to make.

"Extraordinary" generally implies something amazing or impressive. "Unusual" indicates something that is rare, but doesn't imply any judgment.  You could make a good case that most of the submissions and knockouts in the videos you posted were unusual techniques executed with extraordinary skill.

I guess "unordinary" would mean pretty much the same as "unusual", but I've never heard it in conversation and hardly ever seen it in print.


----------



## drop bear (Oct 24, 2015)

Attack vs defence. People spend more time learning to defend the highest percentage attacks. So sometimes the unordinary attacks work better because the other guy has less defence to it.


----------



## Tony Dismukes (Oct 24, 2015)

drop bear said:


> Attack vs defence. People spend more time learning to defend the highest percentage attacks. So sometimes the unordinary attacks work better because the other guy has less defence to it.


Yep. Some of those moves succeeded because the opponent had no idea they were coming.


----------

